# Gaining less weight/2nd pregnancy



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone here has gained significantly less weight with later pregnancies. I gained 55 lbs with my first and was very uncomfortable towards the end of my pregnancy. Right now I'm 110 lbs/5'6" which is the weight I have always been for my entire adult life ( I know it seems on the lighter size, but it's truly my natural weight). During my next pregnancy I'd like to gain no more than 30 lbs. Is it possible? I've heard that women often gain the same amount of weight with each pregnancy no matter what. I simply can't fathom chasing around a toddler with an extra 55 lbs on me!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

Hmm....
Well I gained around 60 lbs. with DS, my first pregnancy. With DD, I gained about 38. I actually exercised more with DS but I think I ate more junkfood with him too







Each pregnancy is different but it's not true that you will always gain the same amt. of weight each time you are pregnant.


----------



## new2texas (Apr 20, 2009)

I gained 40 with the first, 30 with the second and 26 with the third. I'm hoping for no more than 15 with the current pregnancy.


----------



## Stitches (Jul 28, 2009)

I gained 35 lbs with my first, and only 21 this time. I didn't try to do anything any different, it was just a very different pregnancy. With DD I loved food, ate all the time and loved protein. This time I couldn't stand food the entire time and eating was a chore, especially anything meat related.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, you didn't say anything about what you ate & whether or not you exercised.

If you ate healthfully AND exercised vigorously (so not just walking) & regularly with your 1st PG, then I'm inclined to say, "No, it's NOT possible to gain only 30#." Clearly 55 is what YOUR body needed to nourish that pregnancy.

But if you weren't very active (or only did light activity) and ate lots of junk, then sure, I would guess that it is possible to gain less the 2nd time around.

It's a lot more important to focus on being active & eating WELL then it is to focus on the # on the scale. As a matter of fact, my HB MW doesn't even weigh her clients at all (we can do so if we want & they'll record it, but they don't care.) She says they also no longer weigh women in The Netherlands.

As for me, I gained only 20# with my DS but have gained like 16# already at 20 weeks this time - I was violently, horrifically ill from week 7 to week 18 & couldn't exercise & couldn't stomach most foods except some sweets, breakfast cereal, cheese sandwiches, etc. So I couldn't eat hardly any of the items on my usual diet like broccoli, eggs, chicken breasts, & lentil soup which are the foods that help me keep my body fat down. (I barely had any sickness with my DS.)

So I think you just never know.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
Well, you didn't say anything about what you ate & whether or not you exercised.

If you ate healthfully AND exercised vigorously (so not just walking) & regularly with your 1st PG, then I'm inclined to say, "No, it's NOT possible to gain only 30#." Clearly 55 is what YOUR body needed to nourish that pregnancy.

But if you weren't very active (or only did light activity) and ate lots of junk, then sure, I would guess that it is possible to gain less the 2nd time around.

know.

Well I am a very healthy eater, however during the first trimester I only water starches and candy. I didn't really gain much weight until my third trimester when I simply ballooned! I gained 4 lbs a week in the last month. I wasn't eating poorly, but I didn't exercise vigorously either....


----------



## bluesky2010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scottishmommy* 
Well I am a very healthy eater, however during the first trimester I only water starches and candy. I didn't really gain much weight until my third trimester when I simply ballooned! I gained 4 lbs a week in the last month. I wasn't eating poorly, but I didn't exercise vigorously either....

Healthy eating is very important issue to pregnant mothers.


----------



## buckeye_mama (Oct 6, 2008)

I gained 30 with my first, and 40 with my 2nd...

I am really, really hoping to stay at 25 or below this time (but I'm also starting out 15-20 lbs heavier than I did my previous pregnancies)...due to a m/c my very 1st pregnancy, I was extremely paranoid to do much of anything while pregnant with my boys...this time I've managed to work through that and am trying to be a lot more careful about what I eat, and am exercising regularly


----------

